
Stanford makes introductory coding course available for free during Covid-19 - neuromancer2600
https://compedu.stanford.edu/codeinplace/announcement/?sf120435661=1
======
JoeMayoBot
This is pretty nice - along with the hardships of the #covid19 era, some
organizations and people are showing the best of humanity. There are several
other companies and individuals offering free training/IT/mentorship services
in one form or another - kudos to them.

------
chriselles
Pretty cool.

Non-MOOC, live 6 week course.

Even if just a one-off, it’s moving the needle towards the Lambda School live
model.

